# Tejas archery club, corpus christi



## knarfdls (Mar 25, 2007)

Updated the web sight with recent pictures and scores for viewing.

For July we are having our 3 d shoot "JUBILANT JULY" on the 18th of July, and on the 28th of July, we will host the LSBA State 3D shoot. 


Here is the web sight address TEJAS ARCHERY CLUB


----------

